# True Grit - New Coen Brothers Movie



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2010)

)

New Coen Brothers movie will be a western, adaptation of a novel and indirect remake of a John Wayne classic (which he won his oscar for)

with Jeff Bridges playing the same role as John Wayne did (craz one eyed drunk cowboy)

for added awesome, imagine Jeff Bridges dressed something like this


----------



## Lamb (Sep 15, 2010)

This is all pretty bold talk for a one-eyed, fat man.

I won't deny, I was skeptical about the idea of a _True Grit_ remake. The movie just isn't that good. It has one phenomenally hilarious scene, but other than that is marred by bad acting, a stupid story, and all around cheese.

However, if anyone can make that work, it's the Coen bros. I am disappointed they didn't cast somebody more instantly agreeable as Lucky Ned, but will accept that Barry Pepper could probably finally make his career with this role.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll probably watch it. I watched a couple westerns and I'm in the mood.


----------



## Roy (Sep 15, 2010)

Western.

That's all I needed to hear. Will definitely watch it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

Roy likes westerns.


----------



## Roy (Sep 15, 2010)

They're the best, bitch.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2010)

and yeah, while True Grit the original wasn't really all that good it starred the fucking Duke.

So indirectly this is a combination of Wayne awesome and Coen brilliance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

I like westerns to an extent, but they aren't the best movies. :taichou


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2010)

fuck you Ford, Leone, Hawks' movies were all fucking amazing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't mean that they are bad, I just mean that they aren't the best movie genre. It's a matter of personal taste.

They are great movies.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2010)

no movie genre is the best, they all have their horrible, horrible, horrible shit and their masterpieces.

It's a pointless statement


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

Tell that to Roy.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2010)

he was speaking subjectively you made it about quantifiables


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

I just read between the lines. You're being rather fickle.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't like Westerns, never have, but I'm looking forward to this so for sure I'll check it out.


----------



## Roy (Sep 15, 2010)

Capt. Augustus McCrae and Capt. Woodrow Call would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2010)

Actually despite my dislike of the genre, Unforgiven is in my top 5 films.  It's not a bad genre by any means but it's just not for me.


----------



## Roy (Sep 15, 2010)

Understandable. It's good that you'll at least give 'em a watch.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2010)

The Coen Brothers will put their own unique spin on this familiar material.  They have been very reliable.  I'm curious to see how Matt Damon does in this sort of role.  I will definitely be checking it out.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2010)

For people who remotely care, role Matt Damon is playing was originally done by Glen Campbell, for comparison's sake


----------



## Roy (Oct 1, 2010)

just re-posting 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj-nt_v2xFI&feature=fvwk[/YOUTUBE]

Can't wait for this.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 4, 2010)

*Full Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfTSvFSdyRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks pretty cool. 2010 is the official return of badass.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2010)

bump          .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 18, 2010)

Saw the trailer on Demand yesterday. Looks really good. I love a badass western.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 18, 2010)

Movie looks seriously awesome, glad I heard about it kinda late so the wait isn't too long.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2010)

The trailer is getting me excited for this one, I'll definitely be checking this one out.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 18, 2010)

Firstly, I really enjoyed the original. I've been looking forward to this remake for a while, but I expect it to be radically different.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 17, 2010)

Just saw a trailer for it on Hulu, this looks absolutely awesome. It makes me think of The Professional a little bit, which was a great movie as well. Plus Johnny Cash as the background music for the trailer? Oh heck yeah.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll be there opening.  The Coen Brothers have rarely disappointed me.  Bridges and Damon are usually terrific.  And Red Dead Redemption restored my interest in the Western genre.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2010)

I really want to see this!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 23, 2010)

Chilling listening to the Soundtrack for the film heres a stream for track 1:

01.The Wicked Flee

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ3v3c3AlU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2010)

The plan is to see this on Christmas Eve.  Has anyone seen it yet?  Is Matt Damon good in his role?  Frankly, I have been a little worried about him ever since I heard he was cast.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

Waiting to see this with a friend and what with this whole christmas stuff people seem to be into this time of the year it looks like he won't be free till monday

and i don't abandon bros


----------



## Roy (Dec 23, 2010)

Saw it and I thought it was good. Not as good as No Country, in my opinion but I still liked it. Everyone was good, I was just disappointed at how little screen time Josh Brolin got.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 23, 2010)

As a fan of westerns, I'm looking forward to seeing it. The PG rating has me a bit apprehensive though. Here's hoping it's done well.


----------



## Roy (Dec 23, 2010)

It's PG-13, actually. Also, it has it's comical side, which is good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Also, it has it's comical side.


It's a Coen Brothers movie.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 23, 2010)

For the record I believe this movie isn't a remake, this is an adaption of the novel.
I liked the movie a lot easily the best movie of 2010 but then again it wasn't that hard to be a good movie this year.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2010)

Well uh both films were an adaptation of the book...


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Dec 24, 2010)

I want to see it looks kind of good


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 25, 2010)

Just saw the movie a couple hours ago. First film I've seen in a couple of years in a theater. I was the slightest bit surprised that it is only PG-13, but I guess there really wasn't much in the way of bad language, drugs, or sexual situations. Just violence. xD


*Spoiler*: _some vague spoilers_ 



I was very satisfied with it. The dialogue was amazing at every turn. Humor was just right. I laughed at the too old/fat to climb a tree line, if you want to sleep in a coffin part, as well as many others. I even liked the ending with the bittersweet way it went. Her ending made sense although I was hoping she would get to see old La Boeuf again.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Just saw the movie a couple hours ago. First film I've seen in a couple of years in a theater. I was the slightest bit surprised that it is only PG-13, but I guess there really wasn't much in the way of bad language, drugs, or sexual situations. Just violence. xD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _some vague spoilers_
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Tree Scene_ 



Cogburn tells her to cut the man down because he might now him.  She struggles with this task.  I actually thought she was going to fall.  She manages to cut the man down.  Cogburn looks into the man's face and says, "I do not know this man."  Hilarious.   


The whole movie was really funny because the dialogue was so incredible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2010)

The dialogue was overblown and unbelievable. It was apretty funny movie in parts though.

It was also badass beyond belief. So manly it makes Bob Sapp look like a woman (well, that and his crying).

I can't really rate it higher than a 7.5 though. Great characters and everything, but the purpose of the movie kinda fell flat at the end and didn't stir any emotions. The resolution was also an afterthought.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2010)

How was the dialogue overblown?


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 27, 2010)

This was a great movie. It's my second favorite western, right under 3:10 to Yuma.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2010)

Parallax said:


> How was the dialogue overblown?


 I don't believe that everyone in the old West had that extensive a vocabulary. Especially not the drunkard Marshall.

It is acceptable that the girl was an overachiever and very smart, so I let her by. It is also acceptable that some of the superiors in office and barter were able to keep up. But everyone, including the mindless outlaws, had some college-level vocabulary.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage, Adonis, and CMX are probably the toughest critics on this board.

I think this is one of the better scores I have seen from CMX.

As for his complaint... I just don't know.  I would assume that he is likely right.  The characters were probably too educated.  I don't think the old TV series Deadwood is particularly accurate either.  The bottom line is that the language made the film very entertaining.  So I'm glad the Coen Brothers went in that direction.  I'm also glad that this movie was made.

Gambit is the next project for the brothers.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2010)

A LOT of dialogue (almost too much of it) was repeated word for word in both movies.  This leads me to believe both movies are taking from the book.

Will make a bigger write up later.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

I am going to have to go and see this as it looks really damn good.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2010)

I will say this though, I liked the original's ending better.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I will say this though, I liked the original's ending better.


The ending was really the only thing I disliked.  We spend 90 minutes in awe watching this intelligent, determined, incredible girl and she transforms into an unlikable hag.

Wish the movie had ended when Cogburn got her to the cabin.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2010)

For those curious in the original movie after Matti recovers she offers Rooster a place in her family grave when eventually dies, seeing as how he has no real family and doesn't want to see him to die unremembered, and Rooster accepts before going on his way.

On the downside though 
*Spoiler*: __ 



LaBoeuf dies of his injuries





SasuOna said:


> For the record I believe this movie isn't a remake, this is an adaption of the novel.
> I liked the movie a lot easily the best movie of 2010 but then again it wasn't that hard to be a good movie this year.



For the record I'm calling bull.  

A few scenes are added that I'd buy come from the book (The Dentist) but essentially every scene from the first movie is in this one (some almost exactly in the same sequence), and so many lines are reused exactly and in context


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't believe that everyone in the old West had that extensive a vocabulary. Especially not the drunkard Marshall.



It wasn't really extensive, just different. Back then words that sound fancy today were used commonly.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2011)

Loved this movie. Probably Jeff Bridges strongest performance that I have seen, he was spectacular. What is even more impressive, which is a pretty fucking amazing statement, is the girl playing Mattie Ross. I really believe those are two characters very deserving of Oscars. Just awesome. 

And then there's fuckin Matt Damon. Who I am normally a "big" fan of, but I thought his accent was somewhat weak at times. Other times it was almost strong, someone else should have been cast I think. Damon was a poor choice. I feel like he got the part without an audition. Which works for him in most of his films i'm sure, but if that's the case here, then it failed.

I would have rather seen another relatively unknown actor for the part, like Mattie, but even if they couldn't find one, there should be a few other choice known actors for the part.

That's why I feel like the two actors portraying Rooster and Mattie will be the only non-production related Oscar worthy performances. Though I would have liked to see more of Barry Peppers as Ned. He was pretty fuckin good to.. 

Production quality was nothing short of brilliant. From idea to final cut, everything from the score to camera setups were just above and beyond the norm. I have seen a few select cowboy classics, but nothing compares to this version of True Grit. Maybe it's technology, maybe just the newer ways of shooting and bigger budgets, but it's hard to beat this film. PERIOD.


*There's a DVD awards screener on the net you can stream fyi.. *


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

Matt Damon was pretty lackluster and almost non-existent in this film.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2011)

^Yup. At moments I even felt like he took away from the film.

Why is this thread not a buzzing? Film is excellent minus Damon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

People too busy fanwanking over Tron.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2011)

In the original LeBouef dies, I bet that would have made you happy wouldn't it vultures 

Though his death was kind of neat.  I think the whole "big rock to the head thing" did some serious damage as he kept falling asleep, but when Mattie fell into the pit he got himself on his horse and pulled both her and Rooster to safety.  He then dropped dead and they left his body there


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

Maybe it would. 

You have to admit this wasn't exactly Damon's strongest performance ever. He was totally blown out of the water by both Bridges and that little girl. He was an afterthought, even if he did save the day a couple times.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2011)

the original mattie = justin bieber


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought Damon's weaknesses in the part were what made up LeBouef's character. Showing his flaws while still maintaining the man's desires to do right despite his goofups. It made parts (like Mattie making fun of the character) more believable while still making his moments of competence work as well (when he managed those great shots from a distance). Even when the accent wavered I attributed it to LeBouef trying to make himself sound loftier than he really was.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2011)

> You have to admit this wasn't exactly Damon's strongest performance ever. He was totally blown out of the water by both Bridges and that little girl.


Watching the original, this isn't so much Damon's fault in that its the character's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

I realize it was mostly the character and not Damon's fault, I was just saying the character was weak. I didn't see it as a great performance either, and while that may be because he didn't have a chance to shine, it still wasn't his best performance.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2011)

Movie was great, so many quotes that can be used in a variety of circumstances.  I can't believe I was wary of Coen Brothers taking on John Wayne.

4 stars.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2011)

I have removed the teeth but I would entertain an offer on the body


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought Damon was pretty funny actually.  I laughed at pretty much all of his antics.

His accent was questionable.  But I give him a break at the end since he almost bit his tongue off.  It makes sense that the twang was a little distorted.

I do agree that the girl carried the film though.  The Coens intention was to focus the film on her so this is no surprise.  





Castiel said:


> I have removed the teeth but I would entertain an offer on the body


I do not know this man.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2011)

If you like the sleep with the dead bodies

That would be alright


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm no good at remembering quotes, but the outhouse one was a favorite.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 5, 2011)

I can do nothing for you son.

BLAM!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2011)

Loved the bargaining scene between Mattie and that businessman.  They kept arguing about the ponies and the grey horse.  Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2011)

That scene is actually one of the few I think the original Mattie did better than new Mattie.

Still great in both versions though


----------



## Xerces (Jan 6, 2011)

Dont see what all the fuss is about. Watched the movie and it didn't move me emotionally. Acting was superb, but I just found it flat out boring. 

Much rather watch _3:10 to Yuma_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

3:10 to Yuma was kinda okay for me, while this movie was awesome. Isn't that something.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2011)

Yuma was good but nothing compared to Grit.

Mattie should get an Oscar.

BTW! Did I tell you? Original Mattie = Justin Bieber.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

Is that a guy or a girl?


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2011)

a fitting question for the Bieber!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2011)

Great bathroom introduction for Bridges in this film.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 7, 2011)

What you want girl I'm trying to take a shit.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 8, 2011)

Quotes

Ned

"What are you doing here?"

Tom

"I oughta ring your scrawny neck"

Ned

"Will you let that go."

"What happened. Huh."

Mattie

"I will tell you and you will see that I am in the right.
Tom Chaney there shot my father to death in fort smith and
robbed him of two gold pieces and stole his mare.

I was informed Mr. Cogburn had Grit and hired him to find the murderer
a few minutes ago I came upon chaney watering the horses I had taken
the charge and I shot him. If I had killed him I would not now be in this fix
my revolver miss fired."

Ned

"It will do it.

It will embarrass you everytime."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2011)

I really think they did a pretty impressive job writing the dialogue for this movie.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 8, 2011)

I know I sat down with a friend the other day at a local coffe shop and the entire conversation was in ol' western speach people looked at us like we were crazy.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2011)

Taught myself to talk like that as a kid, been awhile since I actually used it though.  It's fun.  Expands your vocab and what-not.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Western adaptaton of a novel..nothing new from the Cohen brothers....


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2011)

What other western adaptations have they done?

And it's Coen


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2011)

Parallax said:


> What other western adaptations have they done?
> 
> And it's Coen



No Country for Old Men is often considered a Western.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 8, 2011)

The Coen Brothers announce the follow up to No Country for Old Men aka
No Westerns for Old Men


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 8, 2011)

or was it no Horses for Old Men


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2011)

You give out very little sugar with your pronouncements.


----------

